# try this



## Sam16 (Jun 28, 2007)

i noticed that when i eat before bed, in the morning i wake up bloated and with stomach pains, so i set myself a time when i stop eating( for me it's 7 p.m) and then i only drink water or herbal tea(no caffeine). also before i go to bed take a soluble fiber supplement ( try acacia fiber) and it helps me have a b.m in the morning.


----------

